# Kato 22-014 Power Pack won't reset



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I was running my track cleaning car for a few rounds on a loop. I went away for a few minutes and when I came back the train had derailed. I have metal wheels on the track cleaner and it apparently shorted out the dc main line and the power pack tripped the overload. Now, I cannot reset the power pack. Every time I try it immediately trips. My questions are 1) how does one open the power pack and 2), these Kato Power Pack's seem a little on the light weight side and can't handle too much load. This is the second one that I have had as the first was replaced under warrantee. I don't want to complain again to the seller as I believe that this is my fault. Any suggestions on how to repair the unit will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe there is still a short circuit in the layout that is
preventing the reset. 

Before opening the power pack, disconnect the power pack
from the track, and test the track for a short, there may be a small piece
of metal that came off when the derail happened. With
no locos or lighted cars on the tracks set a multimeter to ohms.
Put the probes on the rails. If you get a reading there is
still a short. 

Don


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks Don, I have done all that. Even with nothing connected to the power pack it still won't reset. I believe that it is the overload circuit but I don't know how to gain entry without destroying the outer case.


----------

